# i think its time for pics of oliver and olivia =)



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ignore how i look in the 2nd picture it was about 4am so i wasnt at my peak of looking human lol enjoy


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks  they have tamed down alot since when i first got them


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Why the glove for a lil barnowl :gasp:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

wilko92 said:


> Why the glove for a lil barnowl :gasp:


:O their claws still do some damage! put new anklets on olivia she grabbed my hand and dayumm it hurt like a b:censor:h


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

female sat on my shoulder for the first time tonight  can't believe the progress they are making


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

gaz0123 said:


> :O their claws still do some damage! put new anklets on olivia she grabbed my hand and dayumm it hurt like a b:censor:h


 haha! i used to fly my finish goshawk to the hand with no glove   they parent reared?


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

not sure on background, the bloke we got them from didnt treat them right or anything, their aviary was only bout 4X3 :/ all he really told us about them was as soon as you go near them they will "attack", which they didnt, and i now have them both flying to glove for food, and will sit on glove for hours after the first few mins of them being unsure


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

wow they are awesome !!!!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

time for more pics i think  they are now alot more used to me and my OH male will occasionally fly to glove now female still only flying to me for food and flying off again but after they have calmed down with us being in the aviary i can put my hand by the perch and they will both sit on glove for a while before flying off again 

only got a few pics as my photobucket is playing up and didnt upload all my pics




























will upload some more tomorrow 

pics are out of focus aswell as had teh settings wrong on my camera will have better ones tomoz


----------

